# Google- Scientists Consider Irritable Bowel Syndrome in Horses - TheHorse.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Scientists Consider Irritable Bowel Syndrome in Horses**TheHorse.com*Horses could suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) like humans do, hypothesized human gastroenterologist John Hunter, MD, from the Gastoenterology *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

